# Before and After (tear stains)



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

This is Bella, my sister's girl. She bought her from a pet store in the mall before she knew any better. :embarrassed: I wanted to show everyone how her tear stains completely went away b/c my sister home cooks for her. :clap: These are bad photos taken from a cell phone but Bella's face is ice white! Bella also has allergies and home cooking made all her symptoms vanish. I think I will be home cooking very soon. :thumbsup:

http://i948.photobucket.com/albums/ad330/Jetersmommy/Bella11-26-09-1-1.jpg?t=1269921057 Before 
http://i948.photobucket.com/albums/ad330/Jetersmommy/SunandBella-1.jpg?t=1269921004 After


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

wow what a HUGE difference home cooking makes! bella looks ice white now and gorgeous! home cooking is definitely the best for our pups


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow what a difference! Can you post some of her receipes? I am thinking about homecooking for Delilah once she is an adult. Bella is a beauty!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Really a big difference, but since I have changed Ullana's food from dry to wet, her tear stain is gone and also the teeth stain.
I think that home cooking is really healthy, too!

Please make sure that Bella gets all the vitamines and minerals she'll need.
Thanks for sharing! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Beautiful white fluffy!!! :wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

wow what a big difference! Food totally makes a difference. My girls eat little trays as well as dry food and for a while id stopped giving them a certain type of tray (a very well known one in the UK) . I gave them some last week as i know they love it and were getting bored with their other food and this week the stains are back!! Big style! I cant believe it as they were all looking great - now they are really bad again - sigh


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Big difference


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

wow! that's amazing. please do find out what some of your sister's recipes are so we can try them out, too!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

How old was Bella when those two photos were taken? I only ask because most puppies stain from teething and it naturally clears up after they are 1yr old or so. I have heard of Malts that stop staining after homecooking though! I'm not sure what it is that makes them stop staining sometimes.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> Wow what a difference! Can you post some of her receipes? I am thinking about homecooking for Delilah once she is an adult. Bella is a beauty!


 
This is what my sister feeds Bella along with some tips: 
Wild alaskan salmon, sweet potatoes, kale and a you have to get a vitamin and mineral supplement. I use Solid Gold Seameal. Steamed green beans, celery, or very small amount of broccoli, or little bit of banana for snacks. 

Microwave the sweet potatoe. Boil the salmon. Steam all veggies. 

You can make enough for 3 days and just reheat. 

Just eliminate little bit of his regular food while adding little bit of new food. Remember he'll diarreha if you switch too fast. Or give regular food and give him little bit of new foods as a snack for his system to get use to it. Get the seameal. Petco is the only place that really carries Solid Gold. It also has alot of enzymes and good stuff for dogs with white coats.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

LJSquishy said:


> How old was Bella when those two photos were taken? I only ask because most puppies stain from teething and it naturally clears up after they are 1yr old or so. I have heard of Malts that stop staining after homecooking though! I'm not sure what it is that makes them stop staining sometimes.


 
Bella is now 9 mths old. Her first pic was taken on Nov. 26, '09 so she was 5mths old. I added more pics, start of tear stains thru today. Time period from first pic to second pic is only a couple weeks. So I doubt it is due to teething b/c she stayed clear from 5mths old to still today. She could be lucky too. Good conscious effort on my sister's part and luck has made it possible. For her this really worked and I wanted to share it with all of you.:two thumbs up:

My sister has also taken Bella to a specialty dermatologist for animals. She is also in the aesthetic and cosmetic industry so she has a lot of knowledge as far as what is good for humans so she applies a lot of that to her Bella.  She only washes her eyes with collyrium. 
http://i948.photobucket.com/albums/ad330/Jetersmommy/Bella11-26-09-1-1.jpg?t=1269965509 (pic taken Nov 26 '09)

http://i948.photobucket.com/albums/ad330/Jetersmommy/BellaDec10-1-1.jpg?t=1269967136 (pic taken Dec 10 '09)

http://i948.photobucket.com/albums/ad330/Jetersmommy/BellaJan1.jpg?t=1269966916 (pic taken Jan 1 '10)

http://i948.photobucket.com/albums/ad330/Jetersmommy/BellaJan25.jpg?t=1269965444 (pic taken Jan 25 '10)

http://i948.photobucket.com/albums/ad330/Jetersmommy/SunandBella-1.jpg?t=1269966095 (pic taken March 26 '10)


Btw, she only buys organic and tries all the foods herself first. :wub:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Amazing!!!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> wow! that's amazing. please do find out what some of your sister's recipes are so we can try them out, too!


 
I asked my sister what she gives Bella for treats this is what she told me:

For snacks I give Bella: Bananas-good source of vitamin c and potassium, also Blueberries-great antioxidant. Celery-Rich in Vitamin C and other good stuff. Green beans-low in calories and loaded with Vitamin K, Vitamin C and other great nutrients. Carrots. Bella loves apples, but I never let her eat the skin or core. Apple* seeds *have cyanide in them and toxic to dogs. So only little bits of apple itself. *No more packaged stuff at all. *You can give romo organic peanut butter too on all his veggies. He'll lick it all up!! Bella loves the crunching of the veggies. 

You can also give him boiled chicken or lamb once in a while to switch up his meals. Bella loves the sweet potato and salmon meal. She also loves the flavor of the Seameal. She_ jumps and skips _everytime she sees me cooking her meals. 

Try not to give Romo any grains. Not a natural thing for dogs to eat.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow! That's an amazing improvement! Bella is such a doll!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

It's really incredible the change. She's so white now.

I saw a "Maltese" (I use that term very loosely) today at a pet store (while buying some Nature's Miracle) that had horrific staining- all over the head/face and up and down every leg/paw. It was so sad. I've never seen a poor little dog so covered with stains. The owners need to put in a SOS to your sister for some advice.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awesome! what a difference  she is a cutie


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*wow, your baby looks sweet. I am happy to hear home-cooking makes such a big difference. I bet it tastes better too :thumbsup:

*


----------



## PLFeehan (Jun 8, 2010)

Abby was spayed at 6 months and her eyes tears began to stain. I tried the distilled water and a power I added to her food, but nothing worked. Two weeks ago a friend told me about sweet potatoes. I cooked the sweet potatoes, mashed it, and store it in the refrigerator. At first I heated it and now I just add a cold table spoon to every meal. She eats it up! She has been on the sweet potato diet for 2 weeks and she is not longer producing tears that stain. 

Try it!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Snow White said:


> This is what my sister feeds Bella along with some tips:
> Wild alaskan salmon, sweet potatoes, kale and a you have to get a vitamin and mineral supplement. I use Solid Gold Seameal. Steamed green beans, celery, or very small amount of broccoli, or little bit of banana for snacks.
> 
> Microwave the sweet potatoe. Boil the salmon. Steam all veggies.
> ...


Make sure you do not feed kale to a dog daily. It can cause hypothyrodism in dogs, if you do this!!! (broccoli as well)


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

PLFeehan said:


> Abby was spayed at 6 months and her eyes tears began to stain. I tried the distilled water and a power I added to her food, but nothing worked. Two weeks ago a friend told me about sweet potatoes. I cooked the sweet potatoes, mashed it, and store it in the refrigerator. At first I heated it and now I just add a cold table spoon to every meal. She eats it up! She has been on the sweet potato diet for 2 weeks and she is not longer producing tears that stain.
> 
> Try it!


Hi, did Abby ever have an issue with tearstains prior to being spayed? I'm going to try the sweet potatoes for Buckeye. I got him in February and he had tear stains, then. I give him filtered water, quality food, use stainless steel feeding bowls, keep his face/eyes clean, etc. and they've gotten much better but are still an issue.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

You do have to limit Kale, Broccoli, and Cabbage, and if you feed it to them, always give it to them cooked, never raw. It can cause hypothyroid in large amounts.

At one time I suspected that sweet potatoes caused Nikki to tear stain, but I concluded that it must have been something else. When Nikki was a puppy, she tearstained a lot, but now she is fine. I home cook and I use roasted sweet potatoes every other week or so. 

When you home cook, it is best to rotate proteins every month or so.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Nikki's Mom said:


> You do have to limit Kale, Broccoli, and Cabbage, and you should always give it to them cooked. It can cause hypothyroid in large amounts and also if it is given raw.
> 
> At one time I suspected that sweet potatoes caused Nikki to tear stain, but I concluded that it must have been something else. When Nikki was a puppy, she tearstained a lot, but now she is fine. I home cook and I use roasted sweet potatoes every other week or so.
> 
> When you home cook, it is best to rotate proteins every month or so.


Actually, I've heard both but for sure raw. I'd rotate, no matter what ingredients I am using, due to nutrition.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Not to doubt anyone, but I can't see how feeding sweet potato can "cure" tear staining...it's more likely that the dog stopped teething, etc and stopped staining...just a coincidence that the staining stopped at the same time. JMHO


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i've tried every thing ,stains come and go .your lucky.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't think that sweet potatoes cure staining, either.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Nikki's Mom said:


> You do have to limit Kale, Broccoli, and Cabbage, and you should always give it to them cooked. It can cause hypothyroid in large amounts and also if it is given raw.
> 
> At one time I suspected that sweet potatoes caused Nikki to tear stain, but I concluded that it must have been something else. When Nikki was a puppy, she tearstained a lot, but now she is fine. I home cook and I use roasted sweet potatoes every other week or so.
> 
> When you home cook, it is best to rotate proteins every month or so.


 
Do you suggest feeding cooked carrots instead of raw too?


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't know why but I can't see the pics on the links??


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Johita said:


> Do you suggest feeding cooked carrots instead of raw too?


Carrots aren't a goitrogen veg and can be fed raw or cooked. I usually prefer cooked veggies over raw for dogs as they are easier to digest, but either way it won't hurt them.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

There was a vet on MO (a long time ago) who said not to feed raw carrots because they are hard to digest. I feed cooked broccoli to Alex from time to time and it does not give him staining.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> There was a vet on MO (a long time ago) who said not to feed raw carrots because they are hard to digest. I feed cooked broccoli to Alex from time to time and it does not give him staining.


One other thing to throw in...IF you have tear stains due to allergies, you should avoid ALL sugars (including carrots and sweet potatoes) and legumes (such as green beans). They will feed candida, which in overgrowth, is what is behind allergies.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

I can't see te pictures, but I am sure belly is beautiful either way.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

maltsnme said:


> One other thing to throw in...IF you have tear stains due to allergies, you should avoid ALL sugars (including carrots and sweet potatoes) and legumes (such as green beans). They will feed candida, which in overgrowth, is what is behind allergies.



Absolutely correct. Candida is behind many allergies and sensitivities, and often missed in a diagnosis, or mis-diagnosed. 

Diet plays such an important role in the health of a dog.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Carrots aren't a goitrogen veg and can be fed raw or cooked. I usually prefer cooked veggies over raw for dogs as they are easier to digest, but either way it won't hurt them.


Phew thank goodness! And thank you so much for the info on the broccoli too.


----------

